# Rules Rules Rules



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi 

We have a rule in our motorhome "No shoes No Poos" :lol: :lol: :lol: 

So does anyone else have rules and if so what are they?

Milly


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

So if you wear shoes can you poo :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Not got any rules but will have to think of a few  

stew


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not sure how the no poo’s rule would work for us as we mainly wild camp, use CL’s or Aires. Anyway no rules in our van just freedom.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Only one. Use it, empty and clean it.

dave p


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

As Barry said, Whilst wild camping do you go for a walk with a shovel ?

Why have all the comforts of home and not use them 8O 

Loddy :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Go behind one of these. :lol: :lol: 

Never been wildcamping Lady p will not allow it.

DAve p


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Mrs Zozzer has one golden rule......

"Your not going anywhere in the MH without me."

My golden rule is.....

"I'm driving"


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

loddy said:


> As Barry said, Whilst wild camping do you go for a walk with a shovel ?
> 
> Why have all the comforts of home and not use them 8O
> 
> Loddy :wink:


Hi Loddy

Never been wildcamping.

The issue here is that somebody (i.e. HWMBO - cos Im going nowhere near it  ) has to empty the Thetford.

So while on site why not use their facilities (including showers) since that is what you are paying for.

We tend to only use the Thetford overnight and at other times very occassionally visiting the onsite facilities as appropriate - i.e. first thing in the morning and on the way home from the pub at night :roll: :roll:

Suppose it all depends on your preferences - and being a lazy s.o.b I'll do anything to save cleaning :wink: 
Milly


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No rules in our van either.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

NOS smo KING.................... !!!!!!

Thats it. Ray.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

No Rules in ours except Just relax and enjoy yourself. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It really isnt that big an issue to empty a thetford full of poo! ( I cant believe Im discussing this) the chemicals you put in it completely break it down and take away the smell. As for being lazy, you would rather get up, get dressed and walk across a campsite to use the loo or shower? What if its freezing cold, pouring with rain and you need to go?

I dont think your alone though, I reckon loads of people dont use there loos and showers. Why is beyond me.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Our rule is -'Put things back in their proper place', and we always know when one of us (usually not me!) has broken it as we can't find what we are looking for.
Lala


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Two rules that I try to employ...

1. When you've finished with an item _*don't put it down; put it away!*_ [It's easier to find next time!]

2. In the house, in the motorhome... _*keep the floor clear!*_ [Health and Safety!]

StewArtona said: _*Not got any rules but will have to think of a few *_

When I was working with StewArtona on his MH conversion all those months ago, I tried hard to get him to adopt the above rules... I don't seem to have had much luck with him, or with AuntieSandra for that matter!! :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

UncleNorm said:


> 1. When you've finished with an item _*don't put it down; put it away!*_
> 
> :


And the extension of that which one of us observes anyway:

A place for everything and everything in its place.

There are still things in our van that I_ know _ are there somewhere but can't find.

G


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

midlifecrisismil said:


> loddy said:
> 
> 
> > As Barry said, Whilst wild camping do you go for a walk with a shovel ?
> ...


I find on most sites in the showers you get one hook, you have to dress, go to the shower carrying your clean keks with you then you got nowhere to hang/put anything, dress whilst partially wet pick up wet clothes you have dropped then walk back to your motorhome and get changed again.

why not get out of bed go into bathroom use the loo, step in shower, dry and open wardrobe select attire and dress, easy

Loddy
Thats why I don't have a eurobox


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Only one rule which is followed religiously.

The drinks cabinet "must" always contain drink, wine at a push but preferably whiskey, and the beer compartment in the fridge must always contain beer.

There done!..


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

> I find on most sites in the showers you get one hook, you have to dress, go to the shower carrying your clean keks with you then you got nowhere to hang/put anything, dress whilst partially wet pick up wet clothes you have dropped then walk back to your motorhome and get changed again.
> 
> why not get out of bed go into bathroom use the loo, step in shower, dry and open wardrobe select attire and dress, easy
> 
> ...


I have generally found the showers to be good with at least two hooks, a stool to rest my shower bag on and nice hot water to shower in.

I am adept at standing on one foot, drying the other putting one sock, one knicker leg and one leg of my pants on, putting that leg in my shoe then drying the other leg etc.

I then only have to give the shower a quick mop round and trot back to the MH with my hair in a tower to dry it.

If using the MH shower (whilst it is very good) I then have to dry and wipe down the whole of the shower - lazy moi - yes.

Milly


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Before travelling, when possible:

If it should be full, fill it
If it should be empty, empty it

This of course applies to water of the fresh, black and grey type, fridges, gas tanks, beer fridges, fuel and food!

Eddie


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

My rule is, ENJOY.Dennis


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We have no rules for ourselves, we just chill and go with the flow.

Our only rule for everybody else is "NOOOO YOU CAN"T BORROW IT!!!

Ca


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

loddy said:


> why not get out of bed go into bathroom use the loo, step in shower, dry and open wardrobe select attire and dress, easy
> Loddy





midlifecrisismil said:


> If using the MH shower (whilst it is very good) I then have to dry and wipe down the whole of the shower
> Milly


Milly- you are I assume female ? Loddy is male. This makes a lot of difference in reading the two statements above ! I can walk over to the campsite showers, have a long hot one and be back and having breakfast in the time it would have taken me to shower and then dry off the shower room walls in the van.

We use it on aires or when the site facilities are poor but, in UK ,on good sites ,it would have to be appalling weather outside before I'd use the van shower in preference.

G :wink:


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

No breaking of wind just for the sheer hell of it within the van, I really must have stronger words with SWMBO, dos'nt set a good example for the grandkids!




Only joking :lol: 
Likewise, no rules just enjoy.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Dry off the walls!!! why ? You don't dry off the walls in the camp shower do you ? 8O


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I have 2 rules:

1. Close the door before you switch on the light, to stop the mozzies swarming in.

2. If you take a cold beer from the fridge, it must be replaced immediately by a warm beer.

Cheers,

SD


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Loddy, I think you and I are in a minority here. I just dont get it either and I have a Euro box! All be it with 130 litres of water on board which is enough for a few days even if you have a shower. 

Step out of bed, shower, get dressed, eat Bacon sandwich. Easy. Even if you do have to wipe round a bit, how long does it take. Mrs D will do it anyway while im scoffing the bacon sandwich!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

loddy said:


> Dry off the walls!!! why ? You don't dry off the walls in the camp shower do you ? 8O


No, but I'm not concerned about water running under the floor of the campsite shower block or getting through the less-than-carefully applied sealant. We usually set off soon after a shower so the next chance to ventilate the room properly might be that evening. If it is winter and outside is cold and damp then it won't dry out properly- heating just shifts the possible source of damp.

G


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

My rules:

No eating food in vans and no drinks allowed.
No using toilet
No kids bouncing on beds
No fidling with the knobs
Don't *remove anything* from the van
Don't lie on beds with shoes on.
No climbing on seats or settees

Do anything you like once you have bought and paid for it!

Peter


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

No rules - have tried to enforce the "put it back in its right place" rule without success! :roll: 

I think everyone would agree that our van is not spacious 8O , but on the occasional time we have decided to "use what we've paid for on a campsite" and walked across to have that long hot shower in comfort, we have invariably found we've forgotten to take the shampoo, or there aren't enough hooks, or there aren't any unoccupied showers  , or the water isn't particularly hot. Consequently we have long since agreed that our own shower is far more convenient.

And yes, I do wipe the shower down afterwards and it takes all of 2 minutes. 

Mrs. D


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> the beer compartment in the fridge must always contain beer.
> 
> There done!..


We have a food compartment in the beer fridge 

Rules

No Smoking

Obay SHMBO

Let SHMBO think shes in charge  :wink:

Andy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> loddy said:
> 
> 
> > Dry off the walls!!! why ? You don't dry off the walls in the camp shower do you ? 8O
> ...


Barry you can come and stay anytime,

Grizzly
I have a ceiling fan in the shower and if we move off I leave the vent open that sucks out moisture and farts and leaves the ablution dry and fresh  
Loddy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

loddy said:


> Grizzly
> I have a ceiling fan in the shower and if we move off I leave the vent open that sucks out moisture and farts and leaves the ablution dry and fresh
> Loddy


Wish we did ! We've no window and a tiny roof vent which has to be closed when we move off. The shower itself is great and the screens keep the loo and basin dry but water flows down the walls and however much sealant we put in ( none there at all when we got the van) it flexes and lets water in under the shower tray. So, after every shower its 10 minutes of microfibre cloth-ing to get every dribble off and always concerned that we haven't and underneath is gradually soaking up the water and will drop out one day !

Beside, I have to admit it, I like to stand under a long hot shower and find the on/off/soap/on/off and so on routine not very relaxing.

Still, I wouldn't be without it and agree it is there to be used.

G


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have one which is no shoes in the loo, the amount of dust,sand and dirt that gets in there without them is amazing so goodness knows what it would be like with them. Seen so many bathroom floors damaged with ingrained dirt that I decided on this rule. 

Having been in the carers/nursing industry for so many years and cleaning poo from places you could not imagine emptying a tank with a lid is a pleasure    

Mandy


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

When you have a small van like mine.......

Only one person stoodup at a time!!

And...when its hot

Shut that fridge door quick!!!


Darren :wink:


----------

